#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-23
<kamusin> holas
<pedro_> hola hola
<kamusin> porfin agregaron el bot
<pedro_> buena :-)
<pedro_> podriai avisar por la lista
<pedro_> para el tema de lenguaje :-P
<kamusin> listo, correo envíado
<pedro_> gracias :-)
<pedro_> holas cerverus
<cerverus> hola pedro_
<cerverus> tengo una buena y una mala noticia
<cerverus> la buena es que al jefe de carrera le gusto la idea, ahora solo falta convencer al recto, que eso sera un poco mas dificil segun lo que me cuenta el
<cerverus> pero estamos haciendo todo lo posible para que acepte
<pedro_> cerverus: que fechas tiraron?
<cerverus> esta en conversacion, pero el propuso el 29 de septiembre, no se si les acomoda esa fecha, que dicen?
<pedro_> tiralo a la lista
<pedro_> la propuesta
<c3959__> hola!!
<fefa> buenos dias
<kamusin> buenos dias
<pedro_> buenas c3959__ fefa
<c3959__> holas pedro_ fefa kamusin
<c3959__> que cuentan
<fefa> aqui muerta de frio tomando mate
<c3959__> fefa: sii la embarro pa hacer frio
<c3959__> mas lluvia, maall
<fefa> yo ya estoy en la fase dos del resfrio jajajaj
<fefa> si sigo mal ire al doc
<c3959__> pero es gripe o algo mas
<c3959__> mira que todavia andan tantos bichos superpoderosos en el ambiente
<c3959__> fefa ^
<fefa> no se q sdera
<fefa> ando mocosa, me duele la gargant y e dan ataques de tos
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> toy regio jajja
<c3959__> ahaha
<c3959__> "haste ver" fefa
<c3959__> pa que no se complique depues
<arvaro> cerverus y pk tan complicado, que le pediste??? pk solo necesitamos una sala y un proyector
<arvaro> no necesitamos plata ni publicidad ni precencia del decano ni nada raro
<cerverus> lo que pasa que segun lo que me contaba , al rector de esa universidad le gusta la plata, jejejeje
<arvaro> por eso, nosotros no pedimos plata ni somos un gasto
<cerverus> pero segun lo que me dijo con el que converse, va por buen camino y el nos da su apoyo
<arvaro> pero por eso
<cerverus> solo nos queda esperar por que el se encargara de elevar la solicitud para que el rector autorice prestar las salas
<arvaro> que conversaste? pediste algo?
<cerverus> no, le explique que queriamos hacer una charla en su institucion por peticion de unos alumnos de esa instuticion, que uno es amigo mio, y le han dicho varios de sus compañeros que quisieran una charla en su universidad
<cerverus> por que no conocen mas aya del mundo windows o linux como servidor, quieren conocer mas aya
<cerverus> entonces me colgue de esa peticion para convencerlo, y que solo necesitamos una sala y un proyector, y la autorizacion para que cualquier persona pueda ingresar exclusivamente a la charla, no andar dando vuelta por toda la universidad
<arvaro> claro
<cerverus> pero va por buen camino, si no, estoy tratando de cordinarlo con otras instituciones si es que se puede
<cerverus> o si no, no se pero que piensan hacerlo nuevamente en santo tomas?
<cerverus> o quisas en santo tomas, pero en otra cede, en todo caso tratare de buscar un lugar para poder realizar la charla
<cerverus> como lei en algun lugar que no me acuerdo, no descansare hasta lograr la realizacion de la charla
<arvaro> jajaja ok
<arvaro> bakan q estes con tantas pilas
<arvaro> hay q buscar otro lugar santo tomas ya esta muy usada
<arvaro> jajaja
<cerverus> ok
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<locodir-user> someone is here
<pedro_> no
<locodir-user> someone is connected
<locodir-user> nadie
<fefa> ?
<pedro_> someone is saying nadie
<locodir-user> group
<locodir-user> I am who sended the e-mail to pedro for join the grouo
<pedro_> did you? to which email?
<pedro_> i didn't get any (yes i'm pedro)
<locodir-user> wait...
<locodir-user> no, sorry I send it to olivares.santiago@gmail.com
<pedro_> ok I'll ping him
<locodir-user> thanks
<kamusin> :s
<pedro_> no worries
<locodir-user> How I can join the LoCo Team
<locodir-user> someone can answer my question?
<locodir-user> how I can join the group
<locodir-user> como puedo unirme al grupo?
<sortega> hola a tod@s
<c3959> hola sortega
<pedro_> sueño...
<[|HuGO|]> pedro_ !
<[|HuGO|]> aburrido? xd
<pedro_> [|HuGO|]: no, cagao de sueño no mas haha :-P
<[|HuGO|]> te iba a molestar con algo pero ya lo solucione
<pedro_> :-P
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-24
<arescobar> hola a todos como están
<pedro_> holas arescobar
<c3959> hola!!
<pedro_> hola c3959
<c3959> que cuentas pedro_
<kamusin> frioo
<arvaro> hola gente
<c3959> hola ar
<c3959> hola arvaro
<pedro_> hola kamusin
<pedro_> tengo mas anvleee
<kamusin> hace frio y anvrreee
#ubuntu-cl 2012-08-25
<locodir-user> how I can join the group?/¿como puedo unirme al grupo?
<lennox> hola
<lco124> how I can join the Local Community?
<lco124> como puedo unirme a la comunidad?
<lco124> alguien esta conectado?
<SergioMeneses> lco124, saludos
<SergioMeneses> lco124, si quieres unirte a ubuntu chile supongo que debes primero unirte a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cl
<SergioMeneses> y alli te presentas como un nuevo miembro q quiere participar
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-19
<davikio> hola  alguien me puede ayudar con un plugin
<davikio> que no puedo instalar
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-23
<pedro_> fabio_: te agilaste con la respuesta hahaha
<fabio_> pedro_, ¿por que?
<pedro_> la parte de
 * fabio_ revisando denuevo el correo
<pedro_> yapos cuenten que pasa con el EL pq tan dando bote <
<pedro_> haha
<fabio_> aaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!
<fabio_> sipo la dura, imaginate tenemos todo organizado y no hay EL...
<pedro_> seria tragico
<pedro_> obligados a ir a quemarlos
<fabio_> cacha que el diego y el sergio si vienen tienen que comprar los pasajes
<fabio_> nosotros igual y después salen con esa...
<pedro_> que no webeen
<pedro_> si se suspende tienen que devolver las lucas los wones
<fabio_> si ayer me metí en la web del EL -> http://2013.encuentrolinux.cl/ no hay nada
<pedro_> aers
<pedro_> me tai weando?
<pedro_> la paginita...
<fabio_> con eso justifico mi correo :-)
<pedro_> hahahaha
<fabio_> aaaaaaaah tgif :-) me quiero puro irmele de acá
#ubuntu-cl 2014-08-20
<mueble> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2014-08-21
<kokeboy1> hola q tal
<kokeboy1> yo uso kubuntu,
<kokeboy1> es más lindo graficamente creo =P
<kokeboy1> hola
<kokeboy1> que tal
#ubuntu-cl 2014-08-22
<kokeboy1> holaz
<kokeboy1> por la puta nadie habla
#ubuntu-cl 2017-08-24
<alfaro> hola
<alfaro> hola
<alfaro> alguien de usted tiene problema al momento de volver de hibernacion o suspension con la pantalla negra ?
